# Z3 Fenders, Rice or Race?



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Seen the Vis Z3 fenders on Ebay. What's the deal with these guys, are they just for looks or what? I know that our fenders are short, and the Z3 look is not popular on our cars. But these things look aight, and they are cheap. Let me know your opinion fellas. Thanx JT$

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1858981860


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

No doubt a rice mod . But it doesn't mean I dislike since I like the unique look.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

'popular' and 'cheap' is why i see z3 fenders on every car ever modified. i'm just not into them i guess.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah but I havent seen them on any Sentra(except GA16DE).....but then again U dont see too many modified Sentras at all so I say go for it... if U like... Its not like there as bad or as common as ALteezas...lo l ---but thats whole other thread


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Not my style - I don't even like Z3 fenders on Z3s. But if you like 'em, go for it. We can't all have identical cars!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i've seen them on that orange 200 with the extreme kit you see everywhere and they look nice to me


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I saw those on ebay two, 2 days ago and was thinking about it. I think you should get em. Dont worry about other people man, unless you cant handle what they have to say, just do your own thing.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*z3 fenders*

I like the Z3 look and I've heard nothing but good things about the products that VIS makes especialy when it comes to how things fit to gether. However I really like the vents on the lower part in front of the door, something Arospeed does not offer. 

I don't remember who makes them but has any one else seen those new fenders that just came out not to long ago, they have Z3 style vents, but the vent section is a seprate unit so you can change to a diffrent style of vent as they release more. The company says its similar to how BMW makes their vented fenders...

So far I've only seen them listed for Civics and Eclipses. I'd like to put them on my car if they make them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

Rice or nice?? I say nice, but not my flavor!!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Thanx Guys!*

I'm gonna look in to the measurements on the 200sx, I just don't want the vents to be over the wheel well, that would not look right, and I know our fenders are small. But for $75 a peice, that's a playa's price!


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Its your car if you like it do it.. But be warned VIS Racing parts fit like crap. I got a VIS body kit and love the looks but took alot of mods to make it fit. It was like they made it off a pitcure of the car and never had one to measure from. But we made it fit and it looks good now.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

just cause 1 product didnt fit good doesnt mean VIS sucks, i did buy it now, and got the fendars, they are being shipped monday, i dunno when ill have em, hopefully soon, so i can paint, and clear coat that mo'fo', im still iffy about side markers, but it could be cool.


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

I like the Z3 fenders, it looks much better than my old 95 sentra ones, im planning on getting them and also ill get a warbird hood for my car, the ones sorta looks like a vipers hood. ill have both professionally painted and installed on my car, i go for looks and performance shit btw


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOOKS lke the Z3s are going to be on alot of Sents around here...I really would get but I dont think It'll fit in with my whole G20 look...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They are considerable lighter than the stock fenders.

So, in some ways they are race


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Didnt say VIS sucks.. I love my kit .. wouldnt have any thing else.. I was just saying it didnt fit perfect. Requires mods but looks great afterwards.....I mhave sounded a little harsh when I posted but I had just finished making it fit LOL


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

Heres one HOT sentra with Z3 fenders, dont say it dont look hot. its one of the most beautiful sentras iv ever seen, 1995 xe 4 door


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

metareqa said:


> *Heres one HOT sentra with Z3 fenders, dont say it dont look hot. its one of the most beautiful sentras iv ever seen, 1995 xe 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, those are NOT the Aerogear Z3 fenders. Those are the actual BMW inserts custom grafted onto a Feels widebody front fender.
They are really nice!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

too bad it belongs to the owner of NinjaCar.com and it's rumors he's a cheapskate, infact someone said he's out of business but still taking money


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

ok, they are BMW anyways (lol) i wonder if the owner has pix of the interior and under the hood. i think that one is great.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

*some do, some don't*

You think you'll ever see a guy with a Bimmer coveting a Civic's wing? Or his fenders? Or his headlights?

No! Why?

I say, come up with something original and quit trying to be something your not... 

legendary!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I doubt Six has any underhood pics - his car's motor is basically bone stock since he concentrated mostly on exterior stuff, as you can see.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah hes got aome audio and basic interior BUT last I heard he was working on a engine swap of sum sort....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: some do, some don't*



clsindustries said:


> *You think you'll ever see a guy with a Bimmer coveting a Civic's wing? Or his fenders? Or his headlights?
> 
> No! Why?
> 
> ...


Well, this is off topic....but....
Now, I can't speak for everyone, but custom conversions make your car one of a kind. In the show circut, it is very important to stand out from the crowd. So, by me putting R33 headlights on my Sentra (oh, one day it will be so!), I really stand out from the other Sentra's that show....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Well, i have Z3, Halo's, and soon M3 power mirrors so am i a BMW? nope, i will proudly still support nissan... so.. silence is golden, and so is origionality.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup, I got them. take a look at my website below


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

coolness, they are Aerogear though.. did you have any problems/difficultys installing them? also, i think they look different from the rest of your car, because the previous Red color.. it almost looks purpleish to me.. but maybe im just messed up. hahaha

thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, they're aerogear. They installed pretty well. Though they are a bit wierd to fit since they are fiberglass, also there's a small piece from the headlight area of the fender that need's to be cut off the old fender and put it on the new. BTW, it was painted pretty well, it doesn't look purple at all. The only problem is, since the paint is new, it is a bit darker than the car.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

ohhh cool, can you post a headlight re-locate type thing? i will probably leave it on there, but ill figure out how to do it.. heheh


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, there's not much to it. you just cut the bar off the old fender and place it on the new fender when you screw the fender to the body. It's not too difficult to understand what needs to be done but it's a bitch to get those damn spot welds out.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Well from what I understand, these things eliminate our antenna holes, and fit okay!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

neah, mine came with an antenna hole:








(before I repainted them)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE, Looks good.

Those antenna holes should be shaved. It looks sooo much better.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I don't mind since I have an electric antenna. I just pop it down and it looks pretty clean anyway.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i have XM Satellite radio, so I don't use my local radio, I could get rid of it for all I care.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Seen the Vis Z3 fenders on Ebay. What's the deal with these guys, are they just for looks or what? I know that our fenders are short, and the Z3 look is not popular on our cars. But these things look aight, and they are cheap. Let me know your opinion fellas. Thanx JT$
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1858981860 *


Will it be in a car show? Don't put those fender on you SE-R, be non-rice. Be cool. Late.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

speaking of antennas...if I shave it off then Im going to obviously lose all my radio right....unless I get one of those XM new radios -which I dont really see one I like..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

<---- Does not listen to the radio

qinsac, this is the Cosmetic Mods / Show section. It is not really nice to throw around the "r" word. 


Ok, those fenders will shave off a few pounds from the weight you will add with the AD22VF brakes


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *qinsac, this is the Cosmetic Mods / Show section. It is not really nice to throw around the "r" word.*


Yes, I agree. As I said in the sticky at the top of the thread list, we all have differing opinions and we have to respect each other, at least in this forum. You can say the word "rice" in any other part of the site (except NW, 'cause I mod that forum too  ), but please don't call anyone else's tastes "ricey." Cool  ?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, and regarding the radio:

Why not mount your antenna longitudinally across the top of the trunk where nobody can see it? The reception would be a little worse, but not horrific. Combine it with a powerful tuner and you're good!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

you don't see an "XM" you like, or an antenna, i stuck the little antenna right in front of my factory spoiler on my trunk, from certain angles you can't even see it, and yes you will look reception unless, you want to run one of those hidden antennas which isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *<---- Does not listen to the radio
> 
> qinsac, this is the Cosmetic Mods / Show section. It is not really nice to throw around the "r" word.
> 
> ...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

haha, well, we shall see how my Z3's look.. hopefully civic SI blue , but dont get me wrong, i love that color. if not that, then ill probably get another white.. we'll see.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I believe they make an indash fw/am antenna/tunner. Ask your local stereo shops if they can get a hold of one for you. That is if you plan on shaving the antenne hole.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

screw the antenna, i dont even use the radio, ill just like fold the antenna lengthwise under my hood.. lol.. or get a short antenna... i dont really use the radio thogh.. everyone wish me luck tommarow, finding out stuff about my exasut to get fixed!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im no big radio fan but when I got a girl in the car....I dont have to many CDs I can pop in that we can kinda lay back with  ...so I dont want to lose my radio feed completely....

Those late night slow jams can really help some times....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lol, thats good for people who have a girl. me on the other case, doesnt really care about a g/f.. its either my car or my g/f.. and i dont want to loose my car quite yet..


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

...but dont get me wrong, if i had the opportunity, i go by a even strickter policy ( ALL USERS WHo Are ABOUT TO READ THIS, MAKE SURE YOU ARE 18 OR ATLeAST mATURE) a female can pleasure me more than a car ever could. lol, i'd rather have a g/f and a ford pinto, then have a car, and no chick....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats why i am glad that i am married. I found the right woman for me. No more bullshit. We were friends for about 6 years before we even decided to get together, and now im loving life.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *lol, thats good for people who have a girl. me on the other case, doesnt really care about a g/f.. its either my car or my g/f.. and i dont want to loose my car quite yet.. *


I'm lucky enough to have a girl that likes cars and that dosen't expect me to spend all my money on her. I try to convince her to hook up her lil old 95 cavalier, but she'd rather spend her money on clothes and other girl stuff. Go figure


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Man dont even get me started on women and their impeckable need to shop. My wife has a whole closet full of shoes, funny thing is they all look the fooking same to me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have a girl that likes cars and that dosen't expect me to spend all my money on her. I try to convince her to hook up her lil old 95 cavalier, but she'd rather spend her money on clothes and other girl stuff. Go figure  *


You're lucky, when I had a g/f, I thought I'd never be able to touch my car again. I hate when girls say it's fast enough. It's never fast enough unless I break the land speed record (In my sentra, LOL)


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well.. i say this.. im fast enough when i can hang with V8s.. i mean hell, a 1.6L hanging with a 5.0L.. thats like 3X our engines.. at least.. i say thats pretty good..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHOA my little " having a girl in the car " post really got alot of attention in here...

Well just for the record My Car has taken me away from spending $ and time on new clothes and sneakers(what most of U prob. dont care about)....BUT U always got to save time and $$$ for your girl..

I dont care if you're running a 7 secound quarter mile...How U gonna celebrate right without a girl....


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

My wife is the one who gets to drive my car) Im stuck with my beat up base hardbody) so she likes fixing it up. Back to radio, They make a marine antenna that mounts to the inside of the windshield that you can mount right at the headliner and hardly see and works O.K.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The topic header is: Rice or Race? I would have to say definately rice-a-roni!!! I'll bet those fenders aren't 2 lbs lighter than a stock fender. I always laugh, out loud, at Civics that have BMW fenders and Toyota taillights. Identity problem?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

actually, I like them. They look good on my car and Yes, they are alot lighter. I've lifted both when I put them on and I can tell you the fiberglass fenders weigh just over half of the weight of the stock fenders. They are also ding resistant. the only problem with them is that they can crack just as easily as any fiberglass bodykit.

I can't say that everyone likes the Z3 fenders on a sentra, but I can say 90% of the people that look at them like them.

I think we're once again forgetting the meaning of the word rice. By my definition, "Rice" happens to be cars that have been plagued by distasteful add-ons like Type-R badges on Toyota Camerys and Altezzas on Ford Focuses. In no way do I see these Z3 fenders "distasteful."


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

GA you should've done a picture FAQ on installing those, how hard, how easy, oh and how much was it to get them painted?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's not that hard actually, it's just a matter of taking out about 20 different sized screws and putting them back in order, I will say it did take alot longer than I expected. the hardest part is removing that little bar by the headlights and placing it onto the new one (you'd have to look for yourself). anyway, the paint job cost about $200 and it came out very good. in fact I like the paint job so much, when I actually repaint my car (my paint job looks like sh*t now) I may have them do it.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I have a 200 and the front drivers side finder has a big dent and scratches and while I've polished it off to minimal I'm debating whether to replace with some Z3 fenders or to have this one fixed and repainted, I don't know if it can be fixed though


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> You're lucky, when I had a g/f, I thought I'd never be able to touch my car again.  I hate when girls say it's fast enough. It's never fast enough unless I break the land speed record (In my sentra, LOL) *



I get the always disgusting "save your money" WHAT FOR? I'll save my money for a turbo, save my money for a new body kit, but what else is there to save my money for, then we walk but a lowered Del Sol with a body kit, some big stickers and huge wing and she talks about how cool it looks, I thought I would kill.


----------

